# Help needed



## stockback (Oct 16, 2016)

Guys please let me know if i found Inadmissible to Canada for a minor mistake and received a 5 year ban. 
I wanted to know if apply for Australian student visa for my higher studies will this affect to rejection? Or whats the impact on the ban?
Really appreciate your help.


----------



## alice121 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi
I have a same case
Please help


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Not 100% sure but it is not normal to be banned from any country, in saying that I would expect it to be adverse for any visa. Suggest find the thread Ask Mark and post it there. Good luck


----------



## tradietrove (Jun 15, 2017)

I think some difficulties you will face in this cash just check and apply without any froud. Might be you will pass.


----------

